# Hair Loss



## mommy16 (May 5, 2017)

Hello. I have had trouble with my hair for years, but lately it seems to be getting worse. I have to keep my hair up all day, or it will be everywhere. It falls out in chunks. Has anyone else had a problem with hair falling out, and do you know anything that helps? Thanks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hairloss is common in thyroid disease, and even a side effect of levothyroxine.

Once thyroid levels stop moving and stabilize it should stop.


----------



## trinitytx (Sep 29, 2017)

mommy16 said:


> Hello. I have had trouble with my hair for years, but lately it seems to be getting worse. I have to keep my hair up all day, or it will be everywhere. It falls out in chunks. Has anyone else had a problem with hair falling out, and do you know anything that helps? Thanks.


Hi there, did you ever recover? I am at two years now and I can't seem to find the right combo to make it stop.


----------

